# South African Post Office website



## RainstormZA (8/11/18)

I just needed to vent here.

OMW!!! SAPO's website is crap!!!! Whoever thought of using iframes for the tracking numbers should be tied up, shot and strangled. OR fired. 

And that website is not working 100%. I can't even track a local parcel because of the error I'm getting:



> Error: 5 ~ON~ý Index was outside the bounds of the array.



Who is this dumbo that works or has worked on the website? 

BUT however the international tracking works fine. Hello? I send in queries to get the site fixed and nothing gets done. I give up!!!

Welcome to South Africa where you get given bad customer service, non gratis and free. The lazy bastids.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Room Fogger (8/11/18)

RainstormZA said:


> I just needed to vent here.
> 
> OMW!!! SAPO's website is crap!!!! Whoever thought of using iframes for the tracking numbers should be tied up, shot and strangled. OR fired.
> 
> ...


Agree wholeheartedly, totally useless to track anything. I had a laugh when collecting a parcel and the postmaster actually used this one to track it to go looking for it.

https://www.17track.net/en/

Great when they have their own system and they have to use a international system to know that they have actually received it at their own local post office.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Useful 1


----------



## RainstormZA (8/11/18)

LOL @Room Fogger now that is funny. 

The worse part is that they don't even respond to their emails when I query for a local parcel. They used to but not anymore. And then you get told to phone the call center after having been informed that I am deaf and I rely on written communication. 

How stupid do they have to be not to understand what it means to be deaf? Makes me laugh my @ss off.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Room Fogger (9/11/18)

RainstormZA said:


> LOL @Room Fogger now that is funny.
> 
> The worse part is that they don't even respond to their emails when I query for a local parcel. They used to but not anymore. And then you get told to phone the call center after having been informed that I am deaf and I rely on written communication.
> 
> How stupid do they have to be not to understand what it means to be deaf? Makes me laugh my @ss off.


It’s a wonder they are still in business! I can see now how everything they do can be a problem to you.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RainstormZA (9/11/18)

Room Fogger said:


> It’s a wonder they are still in business! I can see now how everything they do can be a problem to you.



Yeah most businesses are really good when it comes to customer support. Sadly not all of them. Telkom is just as bad as the post office.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## blujeenz (9/11/18)

Room Fogger said:


> Agree wholeheartedly, totally useless to track anything. I had a laugh when collecting a parcel and the postmaster actually used this one to track it to go looking for it.
> 
> https://www.17track.net/en/
> 
> Great when they have their own system and they have to use a international system to know that they have actually received it at their own local post office.


Thanks for the post, just helped me track a Hong Kong parcel. 

and in true post office style it says I've received 1st notice 2 weeks ago, nothing in my postbox.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Room Fogger (9/11/18)

blujeenz said:


> Thanks for the post, just helped me track a Hong Kong parcel.
> 
> and in true post office style it says I've received 1st notice 2 weeks ago, nothing in my postbox.


Now why does that not surprise me, at least you now know to go and ask for it. Great news for you!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## blujeenz (9/11/18)

Room Fogger said:


> Now why does that not surprise me, at least you now know to go and ask for it. Great news for you!


True that, been waiting 100 days only to find out it arrived 18 days ago.
PO chap couldn't find it and had to log onto the https://www.17track.net/en/ site.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------

